# New St. Croix SCIV 10'6" 2-5oz.



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

These blanks are very light and cast well, good bite detection
just wish they would have done a 50/50 split


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

looks good B... what's the insert in the cork?... is that the heavy dense stuff we used for my deep drop flounder rod?... are those feathers between the butt and mid grip?...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

beautiful rod Barry, WOW!!!!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Really nice, is that the roddancer cork on that handle? Great work


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

nice work, i like the colors


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi Dale
Yes it is Lamar burl,and copano. With a couple of coats of true oil. The feathers are between the split grip.The bright ones are parakeet.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

wow, that looks awesome!


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

yo B... has anyone laid claim to it or is it for sale?... looks like it'd make a good plugger/lite bait rod...  how are those lowriders spaced?... spinner or conventional?...


----------



## BDreamweaver (Nov 28, 2008)

Dale
It is for a customer.He is coming up from DC. on Monday to pick it up. It is built as a spinner,but does well with a casting reel,that is one of the good thing about the lowriders,in a pinch you can use the rod either way.


----------



## triple t (Nov 1, 2008)

nice


----------

